# Rescues keep on coming!!



## virginia (Aug 29, 2006)

Got a call from someone that had visited my farm last year. She had a yearling colt at her grandmas and grandma is getting old to care for him. Could I find him a home? He was only 15 miles from me so I said sure. Gideon is about 32", fat and not halter trained. He has not been handled since she got him. When Izzy and I got there he was friendly and was in a nice pasture but had a halter on and was dragging a lead. I asked the girl to get him and she walked in pasture and picked up his lead......he moved backwards so she dropped the lead....she did it again, picked up the lead and dropped it when he moved.....I didn't say a word but walked into the pasture while she repeated this a third time. I couldn't believe what was happening. She said she didn't want to scare him by pulling on the lead. Oh Geez, no wonder he's never had his feet done, shots worming etc.I think he had been wearing the lead since they got him. He's a nice guy just doesn't have a clue as to what is expected of him. He's now in Jacks old paddock. I go sit out there every morning and let him come to me. Today I had a carrot for him and he practically sat in my lap.LOL But when I took hold of his halter, he freaked out. I held on till he calmed down, gave him the last of the carrot and let him go...first lesson a success!!! This wonderful little boy will be ready for adoption soon, he's learning very quickly. Get those adoption forms ready!!

Here's Giddeon


----------



## twister (Aug 29, 2006)

:bgrin He is so pretty



: Thank goodness you got him out of there.

Yvonne


----------



## Devon (Aug 29, 2006)

I wonder how long the lead had beendragging



: Good Job First Lesson Over With Hope the second Goes Smoothly.



:



:


----------



## justjinx (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh, he is just beautiful! I can see him under cart! jennifer :saludando:


----------



## Casnos Minis (Aug 30, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]He's so cute. I'm glad you got him out of there. Now he can bloom into the horse he was meant to be.[/SIZE]

Christy


----------



## virginia (Aug 30, 2006)

Gideon, the little colt had his 2nd lesson today. Took a lot of carrots to get him close enough for me to get his halter and he freaked again, rearing up. I held on and got the lead hooked. Calmed him down and Ta Da! walked him around his paddock. His very first halter lesson and he passed with flying (well, good colors) praised him a lot, gave him another carrot and turned him loose. He's a smart little fella and is enjoying the attention (though nervous) and he's loving having minis around to talk to. Caught him scritching with Blue my stallion through the fence. Can't turn him loose till he's gelded, but that will be soon.

More lessons to come. Heck, he'll be adoptable by next week!

Ginny StP


----------



## cherylsminis (Sep 10, 2006)

He is very pretty. I hope you will find him a nice home.



:


----------

